# Is Migration Possible?



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi guys ! I want an advice for my sister so I need sincere opinions, please. 
I want to know that is it possible k we study first year In one medical college and after getting good marks in first prof part1 n 2 can we migrate to some other good medical college???? Please tell me


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

fahadijaz said:


> Hi guys ! I want an advice for my sister so I need sincere opinions, please.
> I want to know that is it possible k we study first year In one medical college and after getting good marks in first prof part1 n 2 can we migrate to some other good medical college???? Please tell me


The answer is "Yes" provided it is a mutual migration and the principals of both colleges have given their consent


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Mutual migration is not allowed (as written in the prospectus)


----------



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

Means you cannot migrate ?


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

read the prospectus


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Not mutually as in exchange seats with a student of some other college. But you can after 1st prof exam if there is an empty seat in your desired college. To be on the safe side, call UHS UAN.


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

Asalamu alikum!

There you go!
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/migrationrules.pdf
I want migration! I want to come back to lahore...


----------



## Maham11 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay so it says, on the UHS website, that you need a valid reason to migrate... but I read somewhere that if you apply to a better school and get in then they usually entertain your migration policy? 

And also it says it won't let you migrate from private to public but what about migrating from one province (Punjab) to another Province (sindh)? I know its a long shot but I thought that maybe after my first professional I could apply to AKU?!


----------

